# What killed Animal Crossing for you?



## Seemingly Stupendous (Jan 31, 2011)

*SO... everyone eventually puts down Animal Crossing. It may take a year or a week, but, it gets old after a while, respectively.

What killed AC: PG for GameCube was that I had done everything I could possibly due with what I had. I played it for a year and three months, and it was September.. I think it was the last day of September. I was trying to get some more bugs to go into the museum and I never got them, so I got a little frustrated and that October I stopped going on, and later sold my GameCube for a PS2 (This was in 2005)

Wild World.. Wow, the music is definitely what killed it for me. I got it in December and, you all know, thats the worst time in Animal Crossing because it's so long and boring. So not only did I start off in a boring season I hated the timid music that was always so drowsy. I finally put it down in August when school started and went to other things.

City Folk, now... I acually played it a very long time. I bought it and the Wii back in 2008 and played it off and on until August of 2010. I believe the problem I had with it was, again the music, and that there was too much to do, with what little time a day I had to play it. Also, the game was very boring, mainly because the businesses were all in the city and there really was not any unpredictability in the game. I loved playing it at night though, and the fishing/bugging in the game was ace. 
I tried so hard to like City Folk guys, but in the end I'm glad I sold it.

So the 3DS is coming out soon, with a new Animal Crossing, and I'm hoping it will come out in the warmer months, and not be so predicable and have the dreadful, dreary music that was in Wild World and in City Folk.

TL;DR: What killed Animal Crossing for you? If you still haven't quit one then.. how do you keep the game (ESPECIALLY CITY FOLK) interesting?  *


----------



## ZombieMittens (Jan 31, 2011)

My Animal Crossing craze lasts about 3 weeks, then I get so bored. It's so repetitive and just....ugh. Idk how anyone can keep playing it for so long. I feel like its the lack of a story line or something along those lines.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 31, 2011)

What killed the game for me was the whole hassle of making sure everything is in order. I know it's a life simulator, but I thought it'd be fun. It got repetitive.


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

Nothing, still play it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 1, 2011)

repetition.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 1, 2011)

Did most of the stuff that the game can offer.


----------



## Caius (Feb 1, 2011)

I had the DS game and I just got burnt out I guess, not to mention I had so much stuff going on. I'll probably pick it up again one day but for now I don't think I have the time. I'm usually in class all day every day.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 1, 2011)

I originally had the DS game and I played it for years, like 2005 to 2008. I was just really into it for some reason. All my friends loved it too. I still play City Folk, just not that often anymore.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 1, 2011)

Lack of creativity by the game developers in WW and CF.


----------



## Josh (Feb 1, 2011)

You do the same thing over and over again, Which may be one reason why if I get a 3DS, I may not get the game.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 1, 2011)

Repetiton, I mean after a few days or weeks there's nothing really new to do, and after that for me it becomes more of a chore than something that's fun.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 1, 2011)

Played WW for over a year, possibly two, by that time I had gotten pretty much all value out of the game.

Then city folk came out, and it was the exact same, so...


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 1, 2011)

Played WW for over a year, possibly two, by that time I had gotten pretty much all value out of the game.

Then city folk came out, and it was the exact same, so...


----------



## KCourtnee (Feb 1, 2011)

The only thing that kills it for me is when I play it too much. If I do, I stop playing for a while and then I'll play again.

I'd love to play ACGC or ACCF, cuz I haven't in a long time, but my Wii and GC got stolen  The only AC game I have left is ACWW, but my DSi XL got stolen so I can't play that either


----------



## Brad (Feb 2, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Played WW for over a year, possibly two, by that time I had gotten pretty much all value out of the game.
> 
> Then city folk came out, and it was the exact same, so...


 
^^This^^


----------



## Yokie (Feb 2, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> The only thing that kills it for me is when I play it too much. If I do, I stop playing for a while and then I'll play again.
> 
> I'd love to play ACGC or ACCF, cuz I haven't in a long time, but my Wii and GC got stolen  The only AC game I have left is ACWW, but my DSi XL got stolen so I can't play that either


 
Haven't you got any security?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Feb 2, 2011)

if you're with friends or other people then the game is extremely enjoyable (in my opinion). However if your on you own then it can get annoying and boring, especially having to do all the jobs such as pulling out weeds and getting rubish fish nearly all the time like seabass and horse mackrel.


----------



## KCourtnee (Feb 2, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Haven't you got any security?


 
It was my brother who stole it. :/
He was a drug addict and he's stolen so many things from me. Every game system I've ever had, he stole (except my black Dsi, but the top screen is cracked), he tried to steal my DSi but I caught him in the act and told me the most BS lie ever. -__-
I miss playing video games....


----------



## Josh (Feb 2, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> It was my brother who stole it. :/
> He was a drug addict and he's stolen so many things from me. Every game system I've ever had, he stole (except my black Dsi, but the top screen is cracked), he tried to steal my DSi but I caught him in the act and told me the most BS lie ever. -__-
> I miss playing video games....


 Do you live with him? If you do then just take it away from him.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 2, 2011)

Josh said:


> Do you live with him? If you do then just take it away from him.






			
				KCourtnee said:
			
		

> He was a drug addict



He most very likely sold them for drug money.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Feb 2, 2011)

THat sounds disturbing


----------



## Seemingly Stupendous (Feb 2, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> if you're with friends or other people then the game is extremely enjoyable (in my opinion). However if your on you own then it can get annoying and boring, especially having to do all the jobs such as pulling out weeds and getting rubish fish nearly all the time like seabass and horse mackrel.


 
*That's not what I asked, but okay. I agree its a lot more enjoyable with people to play with, everything is acually. It gives the game competition. *


----------



## williamd (Feb 4, 2011)

Im on the edge of quiting CF because
1.None of my friends (in AC) play much anymore.
2.Its getting repetitive.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 4, 2011)

definitely redundancy. I eventually found myself just doing the same thing over and over on a daily basis, and didn't appeal to me anymore.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 5, 2011)

I play Wild World still, just on the odd occasion.
As for City Folk I stopped playing when I left this site (Noone else played the game).
and it hasn't been played since I'm afraid.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 5, 2011)

Really repetitive.
Day one: Hi Andreas I like you.
Day two: Hi Andreas I like you.
Day three: Hi Andreas I like you.
Day four: Hi Andreas I like you.
Day five: Get the F*** off. (Just kidding with the last one).

I really enjoyed playing CF, though. 
Remember calling my friends, asking for playing. Good times.


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Really repetitive.
> Day one: Hi Andreas I like you.
> Day two: Hi Andreas I like you.
> Day three: Hi Andreas I like you.
> ...


 
YOU CAME AND DESTROYED MY TOWN!!


----------



## lilypad (Feb 6, 2011)

I just didn't have enough time in the day to play, and after awhile I just kinda forgot about it and have no desire to return and start all over. Plus, it got boring/repetitive like everyone else is saying.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2011)

I wouldn't say anything has ever "killed" Animal Crossing for me, but I do have my reasons for not playing anymore...

*Animal Crossing*: Animal Crossing: Wild World came out.
*Animal Crossing: Wild World*: Lost my game.
*Animal Crossing: City Folk*: Lack of time and huge backlog of games.

I haven't even played any of the Japanese games to a great extent, even though I own them all, and that comes down to the lack of time and huge backlog of games. I just don't have enough time to start another life sim game that demands you to play every day, especially with school and work, and other games that I still need to play. There are some games that I bought over a year ago that I haven't even played once yet. (I'm looking at you, Ōkami and Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.) Hopefully the situation is different with Animal Crossing 3DS, and I think the handheld nature will help a lot, too.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll be straight and to the point on this.
This is only my own opinion.
Animal Crossing Gamecube: I still play it every single day, simply amazing!!
Animal Crossing Wild World: Good, but can be boring at times...
Animal Crossing Let's Go to the City: CRAP!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 9, 2011)

Stopped playing because I got bored. Like everyone else said, it's too repetitive.


----------



## muffun (Feb 11, 2011)

It's an endless cycle of paying debt and catching fish.


----------



## bud (Feb 12, 2011)

*Wild World:* I stopped because it eventually became boring to me. Mind you I had more things to spice up my file. I would periodically hack my save and give me different items, trees, and rearrange my town layout. Although it could never work forever.

*ACCF:* I got this game back in 2008 on Christmas. I remember at first I hated it because it was basically the same thing they shipped with Wild World, but with a few minor fixes. Mind you, I worked around them and saw this game wasn't that bad. Although as my file progressed, the game became more of a chore.
Each day I had to water the flowers, pull any weeds, converse with neighbours all in order to preserve my town at its perfect status. Not to mention I was extremely paranoid about walking on the grass, so I had to stick to my pattern paths.
Eventually, I missed one day, then another time I would miss two days in a row. Then I saw my town was declining in quality and that just put me off.
Coinciding with this was also my increasing interest in the FPS genre as well. It started with Metroid Prime Hunter's multiplayer (before the decline) then moved to Halo (about the same time as the decline) and then onto TF2 (when I stopped playing ACCF entirely).

It's funny to say I've only seen fall in any Animal Crossing about 2 or 3 times.

So as you can obviously see, I have got my decline in interest in ACCF down to a science 
Here's to hoping the 3DS version has a lot more to offer


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 12, 2011)

I still play once a week atleast. The only reason that made me stop play that much is the grass. >.< Keeps dying.


----------



## LinkTetraFan (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, for me and my friend its a little different... ( we mostly play wild world BTW ) 

One month it's really fun... the next month its crap. 

And that happens throughout the years.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

I previously said I got on CF often. But it's 'dead' to me more than WildWorld simply because it isn't portable. I like WildWorld, and the fact I can take it with me anywhere (regarding my DS has enough charge) with CityFolk I'm stuck to play it in the Lounge Room...


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 13, 2011)

GC: I never played it but i seen reviews and it seem boring.

ACWW: I played it for a week then it got boring because of the lame slow music and the graphics sucked butt!!!!! The game failed basicly and the fishing rod was always not together and the fish was dumb etc.

AC:CF: Ok this game was really fun because i was able to make videos using my capture card www.youtube.com/Thatbull1234 and it was all i could ask for just like life i could talk to my friends and stuff hang out the graphics are awsome. But then i quit for 6 months because it just got boring because of the same stuff everyday and then i went back a on the 7th month and i seen weeds so i was lazy and not pick them. Then i hacked the game which made it more fun cause i could do more so now i just picked the game back up 2 weeks ago and playing it again i think i just got addicted again


----------



## drsheldoncooper (Feb 21, 2011)

For me, nothing. I still play -_-

But I restart my games on Wild World often, because I lose my DS often, so my town has like a million weeds and such.


----------



## Seemingly Stupendous (Feb 21, 2011)

drsheldoncooper said:


> For me, nothing. I still play -_-
> 
> But I restart my games on Wild World often, because I lose my DS often, so my town has like a million weeds and such.


* 
I sold my Wii and City Folk because I didn't go to my town for like 4 months which led to a butt load of weeds lol.
Seriously, all my flowers were dead, and too many weeds so then I was like "screw this!" and went to Gamestop.

Back then I didn't know/forgot that I could erase a town. Now I wish I did erase it and start all over, especially since my grass was destroyed. 
:/
Oh well... *


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 22, 2011)

If animal crossing had this plaza were you could meet other players without friend codes i wudve stayed. OR if it had like minigames or full time jobs to help get you bells i would also stayed... kinda takes the way of traditional find things and sell them so it would have made me happy.


----------



## katiegirl (Mar 28, 2011)

the dummy test item made me get rid of the game


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 28, 2011)

What killed the original AC for me was not the actual game but, the memory card corruption crap. I started up a town over 3 times but, each one except the most recent one I lost through memory card corruption. I may go back to ACG some day but, as of now, I'm currently enjoying ACCF & looking forward to AC 3DS.

Animal Crossing Wild World on the other hand, I totally lost interest in it because of (1) the crappy music, (2) boring town geography, & (3) I got bored of it after collecting everything and hacked it until all remaining interest in the game was lost to me.

That's my story on this subject.


----------



## JabuJabule (Mar 28, 2011)

ACGC - A little repetitive, because I basically finished everything in my first town.

ACWW - I got hacked by someone on ACC, and i hate my new town :'(

ACCF - SO boring. Just a copy and paste of ACWW, I swear!


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 28, 2011)

Original - My bro hacked our town so I had nothing to do...

WW - Caught all fish, missing to bugs but couldn't find, nobody play with to make exciting

CF - Starting back up, but school etc


----------



## Tails (May 8, 2011)

City folk never really _died_ in my eyes, it's just that my life gets too busy sometimes.
I have a policy not to bring home consoles to collage with me, so my wii would stay home. Plus I don't play much animal crossing in the winter, simply because there isn't anything to do 
But near the summer months I always pick up and play it again


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 8, 2011)

meh, just got bored

completing my house, fish and bug collection etc


----------



## Wish (May 8, 2011)

I still play.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 8, 2011)

nothing really to do.. boring mostly.


----------



## Niya (May 9, 2011)

Repitiion and lack of pixel quality(WW). There also wasn't much creativity anywhere. Just plain old life with animals. -.-


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 10, 2011)

ACWW: No one to regularly play with so i got bored, even though i still love it.

ACCF: The fact i can't move it to my room so i can only play on it occasionly.


----------



## Tortimer (May 10, 2011)

AC: ACWW
ACWW: AC:CF
AC:CF: No original music, horrible character interaction, gimmicky city which, for the most part, only removed things from your regular town and moved them to a new location.


----------



## Denram (May 10, 2011)

Animal Crossing works the same as Harvest Moon for me, I play non stop for 3-4 weeks then get bored for a few months and then go back to it.


----------



## bloop2424 (May 21, 2011)

school and i start to get bored on wifi
i didnt do anything if there was only 1 person there i owuld just go on computer


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 2, 2011)

it gets a bit boring over time when you keep playing it.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 4, 2011)

I played it so much when I first got it, that I got bored. But I play from time to time still.


----------



## DavidKbeback (Jun 5, 2011)

visage


----------



## Zebra (Jun 5, 2011)

It gets repetitive, and the fact that you need to play every single day to keep the town in balance kind of throws me off. I'm playing it again, I'll just have to see how long it lasts before I get bored again, bahaha.


----------



## Envy (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, eventually the game just gets boring. It's just the way things are.

However, the sequels taking away from the charm by changing things that don't need to be changed has killed my love for the series. Especially City Folk. City Folk is only playable if you have online, otherwise it is extremely bland and really just a watered down version of Wild World.

Hopefully Animal Crossing 3DS will change the trend of each Animal Crossing game released being progressively worse than the last.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 25, 2011)

> Denram
> Animal Crossing works the same as Harvest Moon for me, I play non stop for 3-4 weeks then get bored for a few months and then go back to it.



Pretty much the same for me. I started a new City Folk town and the clock is ticking on my impending boredom. 

What I know is going to kill it for me eventually is when the grass in my town has been worn down to dirt. I read it described somewhere as, "spinach and cheese barf". I _really_ dislike this feature and I hope it isn't in the 3DS game.


----------



## Solar (Jun 27, 2011)

It just got boring, I've done everything i could. The fact that it's supposed to be a life simulation game is helps support the fact that it gets boring, if they added more things to do they still had something to do with a life simulation game but were fun even if repeated i would play it more.


----------



## Conor (Jun 29, 2011)

Got bored of CF quite quickly, the only real addition onto CF from WW was the City and even that was boring after a while. If Nintendo keep the City in the 3DS version but add more to it like more shops, more people and make it bigger then it will be a lot more appealing and give you more to do on the game.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm playing it currently, but I did quit for a while. It just got repeative of itself.


----------



## DavidkTheRealOne (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine was friends and visage. (Not trying to bring him up). Everyone stopped so i stopped. The website got boring also


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2011)

I believe that I've already posted here, but I'm getting that urge again to play. I haven't played in about a month so lets see how it all goes, eh?


----------



## Rukiian (Jul 1, 2011)

The repetition just gets really boring, maybe if they would have put more of a story into it I would pay attention and play more; I still play though when I'm bored. c:
I will for sure get the one for the 3DS though, seems to have a bit more to it.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2011)

Nothing. Still playing, currently redecorating my house;

basement = Japanese room
main room = log cabin/cottage
upstairs = golden room (pent house)


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 2, 2011)

Nothing.
I still play too.
Well at least every 2 weeks.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jul 2, 2011)

Looking at this really makes me want to play but i'm watching the tour de france live so i can't


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 4, 2011)

What killed it is I lost wild world deep in a chair for about 2 years. City Folk, too much like Wild World and I just didnt like it except for Gracie Grace(please lower the prices a little!)


----------



## rRaDiiCaLl (Jul 24, 2011)

Well my first one was gamecube version, I never got bored I just stopped playing it. I eventually got wild world in 09 and I played it until early this year and stopped me and my friend played it alot so I never got bored. city folk I played for like 3 weeks and hated it, I guess the concept of the city just wasn't appealing to me...


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 24, 2011)

I Still play too.


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 24, 2011)

I still play it but I am an off and on person so with my wii I can only play it when my mums doing stuff and my dads out so when I do get a chance after a while u get bored and with ac ww its the same really if I don't have time to play it over a period of time and when I do get time it's not the thing I would jump to but I am playing it just now so


----------



## AnimalCrossingCF (Jul 24, 2011)

I still play WW and CF,I never get bored of them even after 12 years!Hoping the AC3ds would come out interesting.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 24, 2011)

AnimalCrossingCF said:


> I still play WW and CF,I never get bored of them even after 12 years!Hoping the AC3ds would come out interesting.


 But Wild World came out 6 years ago and CF came out 3 years ago.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 24, 2011)

Repetition, and when the most of the content is over, it's boring.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 24, 2011)

Some strange masked man with a chainsaw.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 24, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> But Wild World came out 6 years ago and CF came out 3 years ago.


 *cough*Animal Crossing for GameCube*cough*

Sorry for double post.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 24, 2011)

I got tired of how CF was almost a copy of WW, and nothing exciting ever happened... The new holidays were really boring and not enough to keep me playing :l


----------



## Stuart98 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just barely started playing, I only get bored when nook closes for remodeling, then, unless I have money,(I don't right now) it gets boring.


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 3, 2011)

Yokie said:


> *cough*Animal Crossing for GameCube*cough*
> 
> Sorry for double post.


 He only mentioned Wild World and CF


----------



## WillyBilly (Aug 3, 2011)

I enjoy playing in the summertime, but it can feel like a chore during the other months. I tend to be really busy, and sometimes I force myself to play to avoid weeds, find fossils, and water radishes. It got to the point were I stopped playing for several months. 

I still play, but I'm hoping AC:3DS brings a new spark to the series.


----------



## LD1808 (Aug 3, 2011)

For ACPG, it was probably lack of an online system. Although I really want to go replay it soon. 

For ACWW, it was the music, lacking graphics, and the fact that I couldn't Wifi on it (my DS couldn't connect to the internet). 

For ACCF, since I had ACWW since launch, it was nothing new (except for wifi, which was the only thing that kept me going).


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 4, 2011)

In AC:GC (Also Doubutsu no Mori e+), I had too much schoolwork, so I decided I should stop playing until Summer started.

AC:WW, people gave me items and greed took over me; I asked for hacked items, and  then I sold them to other players.

AC:CF, I hacked. That ruins any game.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 4, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> He only mentioned Wild World and CF


 
Obv it means that he STILL plays WW and CF, but he have still played AC for GameCube.
I could be wrong too, but that's just how I thought he meant.


----------



## solarshadow (Aug 7, 2011)

I still play sometimes (CF), but only in about 2 week bursts, then it bores me and I don't pick it up for a month or so.

I believe it's the effort that it takes to look after everything and it gets repetitive that killed it for me.


----------



## Ashrt754 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Animal crossing:* It was my cousin's game, and i hardly went to their house because of my dog allergy, so i hardly got to play it...
*Wild world:* Played it FOREVER, lost it, never saw it again, bought a new one, played it a few weeks and lost it.
*City folk: *forgot about it, starting to play it again though


----------



## DJBubbles (Aug 25, 2011)

I played wild world for a couple of years then I got bored sometimes I play it for a bit then I usually end up losing the game card


----------



## Charmander (Sep 11, 2011)

I first got City Folk in 2008, I believe. I made three towns early on but deleted the first two fairly quickly. The first because I had no idea what I was doing so I messed up a bunch of stuff. The second because of grass wear, bad town layout/neighbors and still messing things up. The third lasted a year and a half. It was a pretty awesome town but I had noting to do other than those obscure tasks that no one thinks about much. 

Next, my sister made a town and she got angry when I deleted it, even though she only played three times a month. Now my current town exists. 

While my sister was busy not playing the game I was playing the Gamecube version. Like City Folk I had fun with this game until I did everything. The biggest mistake I made in that game is abusing the password system. I actually like that idea, but it had too much power. I'm okay with using it for getting the NES, for example, but not for museum items. 

Essentially, what "killed" the games for me was finishing them then playing a new game. 

Now I'm playing City Folk again. I know all about grass, hybrid flowers and most importantly Wi-Fi. The ability to travel to other towns and vice versa probably will be able to extend the life of the game at least a little bit. What I think I did wrong in the past was playing the game too much each day. One session of Animal Crossing shouldn't last more than an hour or so unless there's some exciting event going on or if you're playing with friends. Also, if you complain about the boring music just listen to some outside music. Easy fix.

I hope they can minimize the repetitive nature of the games which kicks in, for me, in about a year, in the 3DS version. Perhaps lower the cost of items and your house dept so you have to spend less time making money or make the money making methods more fun and efficient. The trailer showed that we can now swim in the ocean. This, alone, unlocks the potential for many new things to do. Maybe scuba diving for expensive underwater treasure or deep sea fishing? AC3D is my most anticipated game except for Kid Icarus: Uprising.

TL;DR


----------



## Grawr (Sep 11, 2011)

City folk killed Animal Crossing for me. The first two I played all the time, practically never having an "off period".

But City Folk was a friggin' disgrace. The "path maker" mechanic was awful, and the fact that there wasn't an original soundtrack (they just used Wild World's music) really put the final nail in the coffin for me.

The music in an Animal Crossing game is extremely important to me.


----------



## summersky (Sep 17, 2011)

doing the same thing over,I still play though..I just try to give myself goals


----------



## Keenan (Nov 26, 2011)

It will never be dead, but it gets boring now that I have payed off my mortgage, donated to the town fund all three times, Tom Nook is on his final upgrade and I only have 2 fish, 2 bugs and 1 fossil left to get. I go on long streaks on and off, this one is bound to end soon but will probably start again soon. Basically, it's an amazing game but it will overrun your life if you're not careful. :/


----------



## Stuart98 (Nov 26, 2011)

Too repetitive.


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 27, 2011)

It got a way too childish. I hate it now.


----------



## Static (Nov 27, 2011)

Ricano said:


> What killed the game for me was the whole hassle of making sure everything is in order. I know it's a life simulator, but I thought it'd be fun. It got repetitive.



Even though i still play it, the part i hate about the game was the exact same thing you said.


----------



## Mollehmew (Nov 27, 2011)

Everyone stopped playing. All my friends on my list just quit playing and it was no longer fun. I soon enough let my town die away. Now all my town is gold roses and a pathway through out the town.


----------



## Stuart98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryusaki said:


> It got a way too childish. I hate it now.


 You expected it not to be with a name like *Animal* Crossing?


----------



## StoneZack (Nov 27, 2011)

it never got killed...
people got mature and started moving on...


----------



## 3D MoneyTree (Nov 27, 2011)

Nothing really "stopped me" playing it just gets a little repetitive.I think they should make the game a little more open, and make your actions count with each character.Such as sending them friendly mail or death threats, and also just actions near them.


----------



## 3D MoneyTree (Nov 27, 2011)

KeenanACCF said:


> It will never be dead, but it gets boring now that I have payed off my mortgage, donated to the town fund all three times, Tom Nook is on his final upgrade and I only have 2 fish, 2 bugs and 1 fossil left to get. I go on long streaks on and off, this one is bound to end soon but will probably start again soon. Basically, it's an amazing game but it will overrun your life if you're not careful. :/



Lol ya...kinda like minecraft.


----------



## Stuart98 (Nov 27, 2011)

3D MoneyTree said:


> Nothing really "stopped me" playing it just gets a little repetitive.I think they should make the game a little more open, and make your actions count with each character.Such as sending them friendly mail or death threats, and also just actions near them.


 Agreed. Death threats? Yikes... I better not give the idea to my sisters and mom. They hate whitney and cookie.


----------



## Static (Dec 2, 2011)

KeenanACCF said:


> It will never be dead, but it gets boring now that I have payed off my mortgage, donated to the town fund all three times, Tom Nook is on his final upgrade and I only have 2 fish, 2 bugs and 1 fossil left to get. I go on long streaks on and off, this one is bound to end soon but will probably start again soon. Basically, it's an amazing game but it will overrun your life if you're not careful. :/



Lol i agreed on everything you put. ^^


----------

